# GLS – Royal Mail (UK) ”The Last Straw”!



## Ronnie_Yook

GLS – Royal Mail (UK)_”The Last Straw”!

In expanding the earlier posting on the excellent expatforum Portugal... “GLS Royal Mail (UK) deliveries”

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ugal/111560-gls-royal-mail-uk-deliveries.html

A family member recently qualified for the UK State Pension, in submitting their application to The Pension Service (TPS) in the UK, it also had to be accompanied by original and very important documents, including ie:- Birth Certificate, Marriage Certificate etc.

These were sent by Registered Mail using the excellent CTT Correios (Postal Service) in Portugal, and was received, without difficulty by the TPS.

After the TPS approved the application, they telephoned the individual to confirm this, and the requested method of returning their original documents. Initially, the client requested using company's like JPS, DHL etc. but this was declined as the TPS did not have any facilities for doing this.

The next suggestion was to return them by the Royal Mail's Registered Mail facility. At this point there was an audible pause by the TPS official, who hesitated, and confirmed that the TPS had a policy since 2013 “not to send correspondence by the Royal Mail's Registered Mail facility to overseas clients”, but to send these by 'normal mail', which was due to the large number of complaints received by the TPS from overseas clients that their Registered Mail packages were not being received, and the envelopes were returned to the TPS by GLS as 'address unknown, or nobody at the address'.

I am however pleased to confirm that the above documents were returned to the original sender by 'normal mail'.

Yes, here we have a very large UK government department who will not use this service, and again GLS is at the root of the problem. How many clients have been affected by this Registered Mail rip off, and how much money has been lost by the GLS subsidiaries of the Royal Mail? ....is this ”The Last Straw”?


----------



## JohnBoy

And to add a recent experience of mine where I had a parcel from the UK sent to a friend in Central PT by RM 'International To Be Signed For' service, which of course means via GLS.

The parcel did not arrive by the appointed day and a check of the GLS tracker showed it as undeliverable due to an incorrect address. Thanks to information posted in another thread, I emailed GLS in the Netherlands and Porto pointing out that CTT and all other courier services had no problem at all finding my friend's address and if they were unable to do so, perhaps they would like to pop into the local post office for directions. 

The following day, a Tuesday. the GLS courier called at my friend's house to say that there was a parcel for him back at the depot which he would deliver on Thursday. Why, if he knew it was there, he couldn't have delivered that day is beyond me. Needless to say, my friend stayed in all day Thursday and the package was finally delivered at 4.30 on Friday!

In another place, that I'm not allowed to mention here, work is being offered to folk who will be taking part in a survey of the postal services in Europe. Let's hope that they cover GLS and that my application for a post as a surveyor is accepted!


----------



## canoeman

The TPS outsource their mail to non Royal Mail contractors never heard of them returning items Registered but quite normal for their mail to take 3-4 weeks delivery, no lover of GLS and until such time as they have a larger distribution and van network they'll always be the pitts


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1

*RM/GLS parcel*

The Watch Shop in UK use RM/GLS,I am awaiting a repaired watch returned from them.
Initially informed that the the watch is in Portugal,5 days ago,when I enquired as to why I still had not revived my watch,I was told to view the Track and Trace on GLS website,this I did,and using the T and T number provided,I was informed that my watch was was awaiting delivery to,wait for it........GERMANY!!!...outrageous,if The Watch Shop insist on using such companies,I for one will never use them again,I will keep you posted on,if and when I get my watch delivered.


----------



## JohnBoy

Probably about a week to go Dreamweaver. The route is UK/Germany/Madrid/Porto and eventually to your door so long as the driver can be bothered. Your package will have a couple of days layover in each country before getting forded to the next.

Keep us posted. No pun intended.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1

JohnBoy said:


> Probably about a week to go Dreamweaver. The route is UK/Germany/Madrid/Porto and eventually to your door so long as the driver can be bothered. Your package will have a couple of days layover in each country before getting forded to the next.
> 
> Keep us posted. No pun intended.


JB,

As stated.the parcel has already been signed for in Portugal,why is it now going to Germany?


David


----------



## JohnBoy

DREAMWEAVER1 said:


> ...
> Initially informed that the the watch is in Portugal,5 days ago,...


Sorry Dreamweaver but I can't see where that says "signed for". 

But you are correct. On the RM tracker my last consignment said, 

" Your item, posted on 12/05/14 with reference RN020022610GB was delivered in PORTUGAL on 26/05/14." 

And that was on the day that the package was actually handed over to RM by the seller. It goes without saying that even the once great RM cannot possibly deliver in Portugal within a couple of hours of being handed the package.

A few days later my package finally appeared on the GLS tracker as shown below which has to be read from the bottom up:


12/06/2014	15:44	Delivered	Portugal Aveiro
12/06/2014	08:51	Out for delivery on GLS vehicle	Portugal Aveiro
12/06/2014	07:12	Inbound to GLS location	Portugal Aveiro
11/06/2014	10:55	Stored	Portugal Aveiro
11/06/2014	10:55	Stored	Portugal Aveiro
09/06/2014	11:29	Stored	Portugal Aveiro
09/06/2014	11:28	Stored	Portugal Aveiro
06/06/2014	22:37	Stored	Portugal Aveiro
06/06/2014	22:36	Retained at GLS location due to a wrong address	Portugal Aveiro
06/06/2014	13:26	Not delivered due to a wrong address	Portugal Aveiro
06/06/2014	08:41	Out for delivery on GLS vehicle	Portugal Aveiro
06/06/2014	06:37	Inbound to GLS location	Portugal Aveiro
05/06/2014	11:21	Stored	Portugal Aveiro
05/06/2014	10:13	Not out for delivery New delivery date was arranged	Portugal Aveiro
05/06/2014	06:39	Inbound to GLS location	Portugal Aveiro
05/06/2014	02:38	Inbound to GLS location	Portugal Viseu
30/05/2014	06:50	Inbound to GLS location	Germany

For once the package skipped Madrid and Porto but did a little amble around Aveiro and Viseu before making its way to Coimbra.

So to summarise, posted in the UK on 26/5 where it showed on RM as delivered in Portugal but finally reached me on 13 June and NOT the 12 as stated on the GLS tracker. They cannot even get that right.

There is hope for you yet David but my advice is to check the GLS site daily watching out for a comment similar to the one above on 6th June, "Not delivered due to a wrong address." It took me several emails and another week to eventually receive the parcel.


----------



## Janina k

Hello

After we moved in 2011 are first two parcels took a month to arrive due to RM/ GLS problems. We then arranged with family to have all prcels sent to one family member and they when we are ready ship all parcels in one box via Pharos parcels. To date every parcel has arrived via UPS and delivery has been on time following the UPS tracking system. It works for use as we buy a lot on Ebay etc and all it takes is for them to be boxed up and shipped over in one box.

Krystyna


----------



## JohnBoy

That's great in your situation Janina. The problem arises when all you have is the occasional package to come over, then you are stuffed by the contract/arrangements already in place between the seller and their chosen delivery company.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1

JohnBoy said:


> That's great in your situation Janina. The problem arises when all you have is the occasional package to come over, then you are stuffed by the contract/arrangements already in place between the seller and their chosen delivery company.



Precisely so JB,Iwill keep an eye on the GLS TandT site,and keep you informed.


Rather sad that Royal Mail should be associated with an outfit like GLS even so.



David


----------



## JohnBoy

Not just associated DW, GLS is a subsidiary of RM.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1

JohnBoy said:


> Not just associated DW, GLS is a subsidiary of RM.



Well more fool RM!!!!


----------



## canoeman

Maybe because Royal Mail wholly own GLS


----------



## Ronnie_Yook

*AFPOP help to members re RM/GLS*

This information was given to me by a colleague. (I hope AFPOP don't mind me posting this). Perhaps it may help expatforum members:- 

Association for Foreign Residents and Property Owners in Portugal AFPOP). June 2014

Packages from UK 

Several of our Members have contacted us colleague due to problems with receiving packages sent to Portugal from the UK, especially if the sender used a “caixa postal or apartado” address here in Portugal. 

If packages fall within the weight and size restrictions for ordinary mail in the UK and do not require proof of delivery, all packages and parcels to Portugal are sent 
via the Portuguese post system, CTT. 

However items which are above the weight and size restrictions for ordinary mail will be sent via Parcelforce, which is a courier service provided by Royal Mail. Parcelforce do not use CTT in Portugal, they use the courier GLS. 

GLS cannot deliver to a “caixa postal or apartado”, and will not either, at present, 
leave a note in the box, so in most cases these packages are returned to the sender 
in the UK. 

We would like to know if this problem affects a large number of our Members, so if you have had an experience where a package from the UK was not delivered to you due to the situation mentioned above, please contact Karina at the afpop office on tel 282 458 509 or 

e-mail [email protected] 

The website for AFPOP is Afpop: Association for Foreign Residents and Property owners in Portugal


----------



## Ronnie_Yook

Ronnie_Yook said:


> This information was given to me by a colleague. (I hope AFPOP don't mind me posting this). Perhaps it may help expatforum members:-
> 
> Association for Foreign Residents and Property Owners in Portugal AFPOP). June 2014
> 
> Packages from UK
> 
> Several of our Members have contacted us colleague due to problems with receiving packages sent to Portugal from the UK, especially if the sender used a “caixa postal or apartado” address here in Portugal.
> 
> If packages fall within the weight and size restrictions for ordinary mail in the UK and do not require proof of delivery, all packages and parcels to Portugal are sent
> via the Portuguese post system, CTT.
> 
> However items which are above the weight and size restrictions for ordinary mail will be sent via Parcelforce, which is a courier service provided by Royal Mail. Parcelforce do not use CTT in Portugal, they use the courier GLS.
> 
> GLS cannot deliver to a “caixa postal or apartado”, and will not either, at present,
> leave a note in the box, so in most cases these packages are returned to the sender
> in the UK.
> 
> We would like to know if this problem affects a large number of our Members, so if you have had an experience where a package from the UK was not delivered to you due to the situation mentioned above, please contact Karina at the afpop office on tel 282 458 509 or
> 
> e-mail [email protected]
> 
> The website for AFPOP is Afpop: Association for Foreign Residents and Property owners in Portugal


As a courtesy, I have e-mailed AFPOP a copy of this, with reference to this excellent "expatforum".


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1

Ronnie_Yook said:


> As a courtesy, I have e-mailed AFPOP a copy of this, with reference to this excellent "expatforum".


Thanks RY,the information is helpful,I have again checked out the T and T site of GLS for an update on the whereabouts of my watch,not updated since the first post on July 1,really woeful service,and beggars belief that they can stay in business with such appalling feedback


David


----------



## Ronnie_Yook

*Yes, they've done it again!*

Yes, they've done it again!

In placing an order for some computer related items, which included upgrading software for my computer, and also a good project I was trying to set up with the local college. I was informed that the parcel would be sent, by Royal Mail in the UK, and delivered by the CTT Correios Portugal. Both would have an on-line “Track and Trace” facility. I therefore placed my order based on this information

In tracking the overdue consignment online, I hit a snag, where CTT Correios “could not identify this consignment”!

I contacted the sender, who then...cringe factor 9...I was informed that as Royal Mail can change their delivery methods, it was to be delivered by 'GLS Portugal!

Having initially tried CTT Correios, needlessly, I then used the GLS Portugal website, where it confirmed that my parcel had been delivered 2 weeks earlier and signed for by a 'Marta Evans'. I e-mailed GLS Portugal, requesting further details, and where this 'Marta Evans' was, in order that I make contact. GLS Portugal confirmed it was a 'Marta Evans', but could not confirm her location in Portugal! 

To cut a long story short, I tried local sources: café’s, shops, even the Junta de Freguesia etc. But of course nobody knew this lady. On the 4th July, I called into a local petrol station for fuel, where my family, and I, call in regularly. It was only when I asked in the off-chance about my parcel, the lady assistant 'Maria' and her boss, also called 'Maria' had accepted, and signed for the parcel on the 16th June, which is about 19 days earlier.

Although I was relieved to receive, the intact, but battered parcel, needless to say the computer project at the college was written-off as the students were now on holiday, and as several returned to their homes abroad for the Summer, an invaluable project was cancelled.

Thank you Royal Mail, and your subsidiary GLS Portugal.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1

*Parcel received!!!!*

Working in the garden yesterday,heard a large van pull outside,I had a delivery,one of about 4 that are due over the next 2 weeks or so.

To my great surprise,it was my watch, 6 days earlier than quoted by GLS email,nice one.however it took 13 days from collection to make that delivery,still,alls well that ends well


Sorry to hear of your computer delivery hash up,and I think Maria,1 or 2,should have input to your late "collection"

David


----------



## canoeman

Ronnie any redress you have is via the company you purchased goods from regardless of any issues you have with Royal Mail & GLS they are only ones who can make any official complaint with Royal Mail and maybe by hassling those companies they might shift their delivery to more reliable operators

GLS will always have issues delivering in Portugal until they have a network that efficiently covers the country which currently it doesn't


----------



## Ronnie_Yook

canoeman said:


> Ronnie any redress you have is via the company you purchased goods from regardless of any issues you have with Royal Mail & GLS they are only ones who can make any official complaint with Royal Mail and maybe by hassling those companies they might shift their delivery to more reliable operators
> 
> GLS will always have issues delivering in Portugal until they have a network that efficiently covers the country which currently it doesn't


Hi canoeman, yes, your correct, I did all the usual contact the vendor stuff, but did not include this in posting, as I wanted to keep the (saga) short.

Initially the vendor provided the delivery info, after a few weeks of us needlesssly chasing CTT Correios Portugal, I contacted the vendor, that was when they contacted Royal Mail, who confirmed that it had gone to GLS Portugal, as this was Royal Mail's right "to change delivery methods where operational requirements are necessary". The vendor, then asked me to progress it with GLS Portugal, that is where the above 'normal GLS Portugal fiasco' began.

Yes, I also agree that Senhora's Maria, should have contacted me, especially as our family members are regular customers, and the younger Maria's family resides about a kilometre from us. But, this is quite a busy petrol station/hardware shop/Builder's materials warehouse/Mini-Supermarket/cafe etc.

In very rural, Central Portugal, it is fairly common for deliveries to be dropped off at the easiest location, a cafe, a petrol station etc. The people in these establishments genuinely beleive that they are doing a good turn for the local residents, but, the difficulty here is, possibly due to austerity, the voluntary recipients of one's consignment do not think of foning the addressee, and expect them to know (by some form of psychic means) that it is with them, ready for collection. 

In checking earlier with GLS Portugal, they double-checked with their delivery man concerned, and they gave me a named individual (which was wrong) who signed for my parcel, but without an address in Portugal to contact them!

One thing I have gleaned over the years, is to insist with senders of consignments to us, is that our telephone number is displayed on the consignment, but, often this is ignored by the delivery people. I even pointed it out to a driver once, who thought my fone number was part of the transport company's data.

At least my parcel was not "_returned to sender as nobody at home_"!


----------



## JohnBoy

I've sent you a PM Ronnie.


----------



## canoeman

Think this should be pursued vigorously as Couriers have no right to leave a parcel at an incorrect address, GLS as an example won't deliver to Apartodo or mailboxes, I just continue as far as humanly possible not to have anything delivered with GLS, who are not the only blameless courier as we have similar issues with M&S's latest one


----------



## JohnBoy

Care to name them please Canoeman so that we are forewarned?


----------



## canoeman

Let you know M&S not saying, second parcel we've had issues with, tips they don't mention on site parcels +2kgs should be tracked & value +£80 should be tracked we are now +5 days from estimated delivery date but 17 days from order date not what I'd call exactly good service


----------



## Ronnie_Yook

DREAMWEAVER1 said:


> Working in the garden yesterday,heard a large van pull outside,I had a delivery,one of about 4 that are due over the next 2 weeks or so.
> 
> To my great surprise,it was my watch, 6 days earlier than quoted by GLS email,nice one.however it took 13 days from collection to make that delivery,still,alls well that ends well
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of your computer delivery hash up,and I think Maria,1 or 2,should have input to your late "collection"
> 
> David


Brill news DREAMWEAVER re your delivery... has something changed at GLS Portugal?

Ronnie


----------



## canoeman

Well not for the better if drivers are going to leave parcels anywhere without informing customer as it makes tracking impossible and pointless and creates difficulty to getting redress from sender


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1

Ronnie_Yook said:


> Brill news DREAMWEAVER re your delivery... has something changed at GLS Portugal?
> 
> Ronnie



Ronnie,


Afraid my comments on an improvement will mirror CM's,I still wouldnt use them given the choice.



David


----------



## Ronnie_Yook

dreamweaver1 said:


> ronnie,
> 
> 
> afraid my comments on an improvement will mirror cm's,i still wouldnt use them given the choice.
> 
> 
> 
> David


ah pois


----------



## Ronnie_Yook

Update

One of the parcels which a relative sent to us here in Portugal during December 2013, using Royal Mail, but was undelivered, and returned to sender by their subsidiary GLS Portugal as “address unknown”. Due to the non-acceptance of liability by Royal Mail/GLS Portugal, there has now been a claim lodged with the Small Claims Court, for the original postal charge, which was over £80.

The outcome of this I shall post on the expatforum when any decision is known.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1

Ronnie_Yook said:


> Update
> 
> One of the parcels which a relative sent to us here in Portugal during December 2013, using Royal Mail, but was undelivered, and returned to sender by their subsidiary GLS Portugal as “address unknown”. Due to the non-acceptance of liability by Royal Mail/GLS Portugal, there has now been a claim lodged with the Small Claims Court, for the original postal charge, which was over £80.
> 
> The outcome of this I shall post on the expatforum when any decision is known.



Good luck Ronnie,but I suspect RM/GLS will tie you up in knots,pushing any costs up,but as I said,the best of luck.


David


----------

